# The "...in my pants" game



## Little_Lisa (Oct 29, 2005)

This ought to be interesting. Simply tell us what song you are listening to and add "in my pants" to the end of it.

For ex. if you were listening to Sugar Were Going Down by Fall Out Boy, you would say...

_Sugar Were Going Down_ in my pants.

I'm currently listening to...

_She Drives Me Crazy_ in my pants.


----------



## Geek (Oct 29, 2005)

*Dummy* in my pants LOL


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 29, 2005)

Lean on me in my pants


----------



## Geek (Oct 29, 2005)

_Paranoia_ in my pants lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 29, 2005)

Feel The Vibe in my pants.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 30, 2005)

Tupelo Honey in my pants.


----------



## Leony (Oct 30, 2005)

Unbreak my heart in my pants.


----------



## katrosier (Oct 30, 2005)

I will survive in my pants lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Sonique-

It Feel So Good in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

When I die in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Cant get you out of my head in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

It's Raining Men in my pants. haha


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Inner Circle's

Sweat (A La La La La Long) in my pants.


----------



## bunni (Oct 30, 2005)

sweet game!

by TATU: They are not gonna get us ... in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Smells Like Teen Spirit in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Love dont cost a thing in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Coldplay-

The Scientist in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Get your freak on in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Get your freak on in my pants



Hahahaha!
We Didn't Start The Fire in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hahahaha!
We Didn't Start The Fire in my pants.





Kiss you all over in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop*





Kiss you all over in my pants

LOL, I keep changing internet stations looking for something funny to go with in my pants.
Papa Roach

Scars in my pants.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Black Eyed Peas -

My Humps in my pants.



Hmm, would that refer to my camel toes or my butt cheeks?


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Black Eyed Peas -
My Humps in my pants.



Hmm, would that refer to my camel toes or my butt cheeks?

To your butt cheeks




Hit me baby one more time in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Sugababes -

Push The Button in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Sugababes -
Push The Button in my pants.








Good one




Who let the dogs out in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Who let the dogs out in my pants Hahaha! The slobbery, licking dogs?
Laffy Taffy in my pants. hehe "shake that laffy taffy!"


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hahaha! The slobbery, licking dogs?
Laffy Taffy in my pants. hehe "shake that laffy taffy!"

Whahaha, I have got to pee


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

hehe

Shorty Wanna Ride in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* hehe
Shorty Wanna Ride in my pants.

No biggie wanna ride in my pants


----------



## leelee04 (Oct 30, 2005)

Gretchen Wilson

All jacked up in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* No biggie wanna ride in my pants



Hahahahahaha!!!




I changed channels. Now listening to...

Bang A Gong in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hahahahahaha!!!




I changed channels. Now listening to...

Bang A Gong in my pants.

Bang A gong, are you sure about that


----------



## leelee04 (Oct 30, 2005)

Destinys Child

Lose my breath in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Bang A gong, are you sure about that



That was the name of the song I was listening to, seriously.
Now Bryan Adam's

Everything I do in my pants. (Like pee and poo)


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *leelee04* Destinys Child
Lose my breath in my pants

Me too


----------



## leelee04 (Oct 30, 2005)

Michelle Branch

Breath in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Me too







You lose your breath in your pants or you're listening to that song too?


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* That was the name of the song I was listening to, seriously.
Now Bryan Adam's

Everything I do in my pants. (Like pee and poo)

I think that you are doing more things in your pants, then only pee and poo


----------



## leelee04 (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*




You lose your breath in your pants or you're listening to that song too?

LOL,


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*




You lose your breath in your pants or you're listening to that song too?

I loose my breath in my pants and yours


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Lil Kim

How many licks in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* I think that you are doing more things in your pants, then only pee and poo



Hahahahaha!! 
I Touch Myself in my pants.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* I loose my breath in my pants and yours



Hahahaha! You're killing me over here!


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hahahahaha!! 
I Touch Myself in my pants.

MC Hammer
Cant touch this in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

LOL

Girl Like You in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LOL
Girl Like You in my pants.





I know you like me in your pants :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Hehe, yeah...

Can't Get Enough Of You Baby in my pants. :icon_love


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

leelee04 Little_Lisa would like to have you also


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hehe, yeah...
Can't Get Enough Of You Baby in my pants. :icon_love

I have enough of you in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* I have enough of you in my pants



*Just A Little Bit More* in my pants!


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* *Just A Little Bit More* in my pants!


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

I want to dance with somebody in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* leelee04 Little_Lisa would like to have you also



Girls Just Wanna Have Fun in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Girls Just Wanna Have Fun in my pants. No, boys and girls wanna have fun in my pants, what about you, also like


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* No, boys and girls wanna have fun in my pants, what about you, also like



Hehe, yes.
Aqua's...

Happy Boys And Girls in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hehe, yes.
Aqua's...

Happy Boys And Girls in my pants.

Sounds good to me


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

The Cure -

Hot Hot Hot in my pants!


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Jlo

Lets get loud in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

House Of Pain

What's That Smell in my pants?


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* House Of Pain
What's That Smell in my pants?

Pee and poo


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Genie in a bottle in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Pee and poo








Cranberries -

Chocolate Brown in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

I`m a slave in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*




Cranberries -

Chocolate Brown in my pants.

Chocolate White in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

I love Rock &amp; Roll in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Backstreet Boys

I want it that way in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Backstreet Boys

Get Down in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Move Youre Body in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Jingle Bells in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Like a Virgin in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Jennifer Lopez

Waiting For Tonight in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Dang girl, you've been busy "in my pants!"

Madonna,

Papa Don't Preach in my pants. ewww


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Dang girl, you've been busy "in my pants!"
Madonna,

Papa Don't Preach in my pants. ewww

Sean Paul
Get Busy in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Eurythmics:

Here Comes The Rain Again in my pants. (Pee pee time)


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Eurythmics:
Here Comes The Rain Again in my pants. (Pee pee time)

No, poo poo time for you


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* No, poo poo time for you



On that note,
2 Live Crew:

Drop The Bomb in my pants. (The stink bomb)


----------



## leelee04 (Oct 30, 2005)

Jennifer Lopez

Play in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* On that note,
2 Live Crew:

Drop The Bomb in my pants. (The stink bomb)

Sex Bomb in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

NOFX:

See Her Pee in my pants.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Pretty Ricky:

Grind With Me in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Justin Timberlake

Cry Me a River in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Justin Timberlake
Cry Me a River in my pants

I was just listening to that a few songs ago. Now...
Black Eyed Peas:

Don't Lie in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Killing Me Softly in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Nelly ft. Kelly Rowland

Dilemma in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Mariah Carey

Hartbreaker in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Flavor Of The Weak in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Akon

Lonely in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Sister Sledge:

We Are Family in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Sister Sledge:
We Are Family in my pants.

Yes the monkey family


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Drop It Like It's Hot in my pants.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 31, 2005)

(What's your name) Little girl in my pants

A bad one but that's what's on the radio right now


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Nickelback:

Photograph in my pants.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 31, 2005)

(you're giving me) Shattered Dreams in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Aaliyah

Try again in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Bonnie Raitt

Something To Talk About in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Lenny Kravitz

Again in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Crash Test Dummies:

Mmmm Mmmm Mmmm Mmmm in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Crash Test Dummies:
Mmmm Mmmm Mmmm Mmmm in my pants.








I do not wanna know what`s happening in your pants, lol


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Pharrell ft. Gwen Stefani

Can I have it like that in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Stevie Wonder:

Isn't She Lovely in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Ricky Martin &amp; Christina Aguilera

Nobody Wants To Be Lonely in my pants :icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Shania Twain:

Man! I Feel Like A Woman in my pants!


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Lorna

Papi Chulo in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Shania Twain:
Man! I Feel Like A Woman in my pants!

No like a travestied


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* No like a *travestied*













Cheap Trick:

The Flame in my pants.



Ouch!


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*










Cheap Trick:

The Flame in my pants.



Ouch!

Usher
Let It Burn in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Genesis:

Invisible Touch in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Spice Girls

If you Wannabe in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Ying Yang Twins:

Wait in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Oct 31, 2005)

Shakira

Whenever wherever in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

50 Cent:

Outta Control in my pants. (referring to my lack of bladder control obviously.)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Get It Poppin' in my pants.


----------



## Eva121 (Nov 1, 2005)

Drop it like it's hot in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Let Me Hold You in your pants.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Let Me Hold You in your pants. Wanna hold my poo


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Wanna hold my poo



NOOO! I wanna hold your Lollipop. 
Usher:

Caught Up in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

The Merrymen

I Going Soca You in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* The Merrymen
I Going Soca You in my pants




That sounds so dirty!


----------



## Eva121 (Nov 1, 2005)

Aaliyah

Try again in my paints


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*



That sounds so dirty!



Something for you


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't Phunk With My Heart in my pants.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Something for you







Pretty Ricky:
Grind With Me in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Coolio

Gangsta`s Paradise in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Usher

You make me wanna in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

One Wish in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Nelly

Number one in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 1, 2005)

Nightwish:

She is my sin in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 1, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* Nightwish:
She is my sin in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Linkin Park:

Numb in my pants


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Nov 2, 2005)

Annie Lennox:

Who's that girl? _in my pants_


----------



## Cirean (Nov 2, 2005)

Rod Stewart

Some guys have all the luck in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Maroon 5:

Harder To Breathe in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Cirean* Rod Stewart
Some guys have all the luck in my pants





Whahaha, what about girls have they luck too?


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Shaggy

It wasn`t me in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Madonna:

Hung Up in my pants


----------



## Cirean (Nov 2, 2005)

Knock on Wood in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Shaggy

Girl you are my angel in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Destiny's Child:

Soldier in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

50 cent

The Game in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Missy Elliot:

Lose Control in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Lady Marmelade in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Now I am listening to a Indian song, but I will translate the title

Kuch kuch hota hai in my pants

This means:

Something is happening in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Sean Paul

Just gimme the light in my pants


----------



## Moneeka (Nov 2, 2005)

I am listening to an Indian song too...

"Dil Chahta hai"

translation...

My heart wants in my pants


----------



## Geek (Nov 2, 2005)

Metallica:

Black in my pants


----------



## Moneeka (Nov 2, 2005)

Thank God i found you in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

The Pretenders:

Brass In My Pocket in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Moneeka* I am listening to an Indian song too..."Dil Chahta hai"

translation...

My heart wants in my pants

Cool


----------



## Geek (Nov 2, 2005)

MJ:

Beat it in my pants - LOL


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Kool &amp; The Gang:

Victory in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Now I am listening to a Dutch music group, but the title song is in English

Sexx on the beach in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Now I am listening to a Dutch music group, but the title song is in English
Sexx on the beach in my pants

Haha!


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* MJ:
Beat it in my pants - LOL

Whahaha


----------



## lollipop (Nov 2, 2005)

Ricky Martin

Livin` La Vida Loca in my pants


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 3, 2005)

Strawberry Fields Forever in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* MJ:
Beat it in my pants - LOL

LMAO, Tony!
Poison:

Talk Dirty To Me in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 3, 2005)

Jay Z

Big Pimpin` in my pants


----------



## Geek (Nov 3, 2005)

Alanis

hand in my pocket in my pants


----------



## Cirean (Nov 3, 2005)

The Police

Don't Stand So Close To Me in my pants

(that would be kind of hard to do!)


----------



## lollipop (Nov 3, 2005)

Mariah Carey

All I Want For Christmas Is You in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Duran Duran:

A View To A Kill in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 3, 2005)

No Doubt

Don`t Speak in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Billy Idol:

Mony Mony in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 3, 2005)

Christina Aguilera

You Are Beautiful in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Scorpions:

No One Like You in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 3, 2005)

Prince

Purple Rain in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Bananarama:

I Heard A Rumor in my pants

("A dirty rumor!")


----------



## lollipop (Nov 3, 2005)

Aaliyah

Rock The Boat in my pants


----------



## Cirean (Nov 3, 2005)

INXS

What You Need in my pants


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 4, 2005)

jesus walks in my pants

thats wrong.lol


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Ciara ft. Missy Elliott

1, 2 step in my pants


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 4, 2005)

Faith HIll

Breathe in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

We Are Family in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Aerosmith:

Janie's Got A Gun in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Aerosmith:
Janie's Got A Gun in my pants

Is that a nickname for something else?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Is that a nickname for something else?



Hahaha!
ABC:

Be Near Me in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Braxx

Loco Loco in my pants

Oh yeah halleluja lets shake it baby, so come on, go to the left and to the right, loco loco, again move to the left and to the right loco loco, shake to the left, shake to the right and again loco loco!!!


----------



## Eva121 (Nov 4, 2005)

Blink 182

All the small things in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Sister Hazel:

Your Mistake in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Brand New Heavies

Boogie in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Ben Moody:

Everything Burns in my pants....


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Blue Cantrell

Make Me Wanna Scream in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Hoobastank:

Running Away in my pants.

(On that note, I gotta run! Post with ya later.)


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hoobastank:
Running Away in my pants.

(On that note, I gotta run! Post with ya later.)


----------



## Leony (Nov 4, 2005)

Kenny G

Theme From "Dying Young"... in my pants.

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Chicago Can't Fight This Feeling ....in my pants!

I love that song, Kim!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

B52's

Love Shack in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Boyz II Men

4 Seasons of Loneliness in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

The Outfield:

Your Love in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Bon Garcon

Freek U in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 4, 2005)

Stereophonics:

Have A Nice Day in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Stereophonics:
Have A Nice Day in my pants





OK, I will have it


----------



## jeterbugg (Nov 4, 2005)

Why don't ya do somethin'.... in my pants.


----------



## lollipop (Nov 4, 2005)

The Vengaboys (Dutch music group)

We`re gonna party in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 5, 2005)

The Vengaboys

Up and Down in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 5, 2005)

Skid Row:

I Remember You in my pants


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 5, 2005)

its easy m'kay in my pants


----------



## Moneeka (Nov 5, 2005)

Mariah Carey's

We belong together in my pants!


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 6, 2005)

My next 30 years...in my pants


----------



## Geek (Nov 6, 2005)

Everclear's

My Sexual Life in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 6, 2005)

underworld

sappys curry in my pants


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 7, 2005)

Forever Young in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 7, 2005)

cafe del mar

beautiful in my pants


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 7, 2005)

Bond..

Explosion in my pants


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 7, 2005)

I want to be buried in your backyard in my pants


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 8, 2005)

We can't go on in my pants (Heart Never)


----------



## Leony (Nov 8, 2005)

Beethoven Moonlight Sonata ...in my pants.


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 8, 2005)

can you hear me running in my pants


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 8, 2005)

if you're lost you you can look and you will find it in my pants


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 8, 2005)

shiny disco balls in my pants!!


----------



## karrieann (Nov 8, 2005)

Rocket Man in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

3T

Anything in my pants


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 8, 2005)

he says we'll have one heavenly night in my pants






Terri Gibbs


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Pato Banton &amp; UB40

Baby Come Back in my pants


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 8, 2005)

Red Wine in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

ZERO 7

when it falls in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 8, 2005)

Depeche Mode

Whip It in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Racoon

Love You More in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

groove armada

healing in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Not listening to anything right now...

Nothing in my pants.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

zero 7

spinning in my pants


----------



## tashbash (Nov 8, 2005)

Bon Jovi

Livin on a Prayer...in my pants!


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

groove armada

lazy moon in my pants


----------



## tashbash (Nov 8, 2005)

take that

back for good...in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

the avalanches

everyday in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Styx:

Mr. Roboto in my pants


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 8, 2005)

Poison in my pants (nice)


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

groove armada

liquid in my pants (eww lol)


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 8, 2005)

Remedy in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

chicane

already there in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Devo:

"before the cream sits too long, you must"...

Whip It in my pants!


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

weekend players

21st century in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Fine Young Cannibals:

She Drives Me Crazy in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Rockwell-

Somebody's Watching Me in my pants.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

jeason nevins &amp; UKNY

heaven in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

(had to post this)

chicane

something wrong in my pants

lol


----------



## redrocks (Nov 8, 2005)

Holiday in my pants!

(The new GreenDay song not the 70's tune)


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

atb

i wanna cry in my pants


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 8, 2005)

Numb in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

agoria

all i need in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 8, 2005)

Lenny Kravitz

All I ever wanted in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

^lol

agoria

haiku in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

MJ

Thriller in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Wyclef Jean &amp; Mary J

911 in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

The Game

Hate It Or Love It in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Postmen

Crisis in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

M.I.A.

Bucky Done Gun in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Nathan Stone

Shake It Mama in my pants


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 8, 2005)

Smiling in my pants!!


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Slick Rick

Childeren`s Story in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Senna

Chicken Out in my pants


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 8, 2005)

Relax don't do it in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Gino Vannelli-

Wild Horses in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Will Smith

Switch in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Nas ft. Lauren Hill

If I Ruled The World in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

global deejays

what a feeling in my pants


----------



## tashbash (Nov 8, 2005)

mariah carey

we belong together in my pants!!! lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

R.E.M.

Shiny Happy People in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

Ludacris

Move witch in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers -

Don't Come Around Here No More in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 8, 2005)

HBM

Boom Boom in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Push It in my pants


----------



## karrieann (Nov 9, 2005)

Rat in a Cage in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 9, 2005)

natalie imbruglia

big mistake in my pants


----------



## karrieann (Nov 9, 2005)

Tom Waits

What's He Building in my pants


----------



## karrieann (Nov 9, 2005)

TW

Black Market Baby in my pants


----------



## Leony (Nov 9, 2005)

Jamiroquai-Canned Heat .. in my pants.


----------



## karrieann (Nov 9, 2005)

Joss Stone

Fell In Love With A Boy in my pants


----------



## karrieann (Nov 9, 2005)

JS

Victim Of A Foolish Heart in my pants


----------



## karrieann (Nov 9, 2005)

JS

Dirty Man in my pants


----------



## karrieann (Nov 9, 2005)

Tori Amos

God in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 9, 2005)

MJ

Ghost in my pants


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 9, 2005)

dirty little secrets in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Ashford and Simpson:

Solid in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 9, 2005)

afterlife

sunrise in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Pat Benatar:

We Belong in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 9, 2005)

simon v

icebreaker in my pants


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 10, 2005)

Fool if you think it's over in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 10, 2005)

chicane

saltwater in my pants


----------



## karrieann (Nov 11, 2005)

Ednaswap

Clown Show in my pants


----------



## starrppl (Nov 11, 2005)

Lose Control in my pants!!!!


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 11, 2005)

that day in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 11, 2005)

Bryan Adams-

Summer Of '69 in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 11, 2005)

sonique

it feels so good in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Chicago-

Hard Habit To Break in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

from blue to green in my pants


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 16, 2005)

Billie Jean is not in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *mrsbyteme* Billie Jean is not in my pants



This is the "...in my pants" not the "...is not in my pants" game.












Culture Club:

I'll Tumble 4 Ya in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 16, 2005)

Ciara

Goodies in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Timmy T-

One More Try in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 16, 2005)

Nina Sky

Move Your Body in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Paula Abdul-

Opposites Attract in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jerry Lee Lewis

Whole Lotta Shakin' Goin' On In My Pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Chicago-

Hard To Say I'm Sorry in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 16, 2005)

Cheryl Crow

We Do What We Can in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 18, 2005)

Survivor:

High On You in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 18, 2005)

more than ever people in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 18, 2005)

Lionel Richie:

All Night Long in my pants

(Cottoncandy, I love your new avie! You are gorgeous!)


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 18, 2005)

Within Temptation

Stand my ground in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 18, 2005)

The Who -

Shakin' All Over in my pants


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 19, 2005)

Okay so I leave out the "not"





Billie Jean is in my pants!





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* This is the "...in my pants" not the "...is not in my pants" game.












Culture Club:

I'll Tumble 4 Ya in my pants


----------



## mrsbyteme (Nov 19, 2005)

Here is an oldie no one probably remembers this one. Peter Schilling - Major Tom

4 ... 3... 2... 1... in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 20, 2005)

Elvis Costello-

Allison in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 22, 2005)

motorcycle

as the rush comes in my pants :-/


----------



## starrppl (Nov 23, 2005)

We Belong Together in my pants!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 23, 2005)

La Bouche -

You Wont Forget Me in the bed....


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 24, 2005)

Tom McRae

For the Restless in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 24, 2005)

dream of heaven in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 24, 2005)

Within Temptation

Forsaken in my pants


----------



## LipglossQueen (Nov 26, 2005)

Luther Vandross

If this world were mine in my pants!


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 26, 2005)

Tom McRae

How the west was won in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 26, 2005)

ATB

ecstacy in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 26, 2005)

We've Got It Going On in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 26, 2005)

Shakira:

Don`t Bother in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 26, 2005)

chicane

no ordinary morning in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 27, 2005)

Heaven Is A Place On Earth in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 27, 2005)

Nightwish

Wish I had an Angel in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 28, 2005)

chicane - saltwater in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 28, 2005)

Nightwish

Sacrament of Wilderness in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Nov 28, 2005)

50 cent

Outta Control in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 28, 2005)

Tom McRae

Song for the Restless in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 2, 2005)

heaven in my pants

jason nevin


----------



## lollipop (Dec 2, 2005)

prodigy:

fire starter in my pants


----------



## karrieann (Dec 3, 2005)

Kid Rock

Lay It On Me in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 3, 2005)

Within Temptation

Stand my Ground in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

Dr. Dre

Next Episode in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

motorcycle

as the rush comes in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

Jamiroquai

Virtual Insanity in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

marc et claude

i need your lovin in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

G-Unit

Stunt 101 in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

Outkast

The Whole World in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

zero 7

in time in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 3, 2005)

The Isley Brothers

Secret Lover in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

orbital

nothing left in my pants

lol


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 4, 2005)

such great heights in my pants

the postal service


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

Jimmy Bo Horne-

Spank in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 7, 2005)

Gio

Fantasy Girl in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 7, 2005)

Faith Evans

Again in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 7, 2005)

Postmen

U Wait in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 7, 2005)

Nightwish

Nemo in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 8, 2005)

ashyia

mothers dream in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 8, 2005)

Tori Amos

The Beekeeper in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 10, 2005)

madonna

jump in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 10, 2005)

MEO

Ain`t no party in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 10, 2005)

madonna

let it be in my pants (lol)


----------



## lollipop (Dec 10, 2005)

Madonna

Material Girl in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 10, 2005)

madonna

future lovers in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 10, 2005)

madonna

papa don`t preach in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 10, 2005)

nitty

nasty girl in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Dec 11, 2005)

Sean Paul

Get Busy in my pants


----------



## Geek (Dec 11, 2005)

ACDC

Givin' the dog a bone .....in my pants

lol


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 11, 2005)

Coldplay

The hardest part in my pants


----------



## LipglossQueen (Dec 11, 2005)

Sean Paul

Never Gonna Be The Same in my pants.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Dec 11, 2005)

Christina Aguilara

Beautiful ... in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 12, 2005)

Cherry Bombs

Sweet Little Lisa in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 12, 2005)

James Blunt

High in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 13, 2005)

chicane

lost you somewhere in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 13, 2005)

James Blunt

Beautiful in my pants


----------



## charish (Dec 13, 2005)

kenny loggins

celebrate me home in my pants.

ha that sounds so funny.


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 14, 2005)

glad that its over in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 14, 2005)

Within Temptation

The Promise in my pants


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

I’m Sprung in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 15, 2005)

Johnny B. Good in my pants!


----------



## canelita (Dec 16, 2005)

Beautiful in my pants


----------



## crazi29 (Dec 16, 2005)

Madonna

Jump in my pants

Ohh these are hilarious!!!!


----------



## canelita (Dec 18, 2005)

Usher

Burn in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 18, 2005)

Nightwish

The Kinslayer in my pants


----------



## canelita (Dec 19, 2005)

Gasolina in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 19, 2005)

I`m Shakin in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 19, 2005)

Nightwish

Stargazers in my pants


----------



## canelita (Dec 20, 2005)

Teddy Pendergrass

Turn on the lights in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 20, 2005)

Elvis Costello

I Want You in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 20, 2005)

Simple Minds:

Don't You Forget About Me in my pants


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 21, 2005)

think twice before you touch my girl in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 21, 2005)

Cars driving past my computer room window in my pants


----------



## gemini (Dec 22, 2005)

by 50 Cent-

Many Men in my pants.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 22, 2005)

Silent Night in my pants


----------



## canelita (Dec 22, 2005)

And if I had in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 22, 2005)

Tom McRae

Packing for the crash in my pants


----------



## canelita (Dec 23, 2005)

An evening with you in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 23, 2005)

Here comes santa claus in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 23, 2005)

Tom McRae

My Vampire Heart in my pants


----------



## canelita (Dec 26, 2005)

Chris Brown

Run it in my pants


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Smells Like Teen Spirit in my pants.





ROTFLMAO!!

Never Too Much ..in my pants (Luther Vandross)


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 27, 2005)

The X-Files in my pants


----------



## canelita (Dec 28, 2005)

Good to be back in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

The City Is Mine in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 28, 2005)

And now...

Guns N' Roses

November Rain in my pants


----------



## canelita (Dec 31, 2005)

Sean Paul

We Be Burnin' in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 31, 2005)

Devil Inside my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 31, 2005)

Nightwish

She is my Sin in my pants


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 1, 2006)

Drop it like its hot in my pants


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 1, 2006)

101 Dalmatians in my pants!!!


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 1, 2006)

Jerk it out in my pants.........


----------



## canelita (Jan 1, 2006)

*It's like that *in my pants


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 1, 2006)

This love in my pants


----------



## canelita (Jan 3, 2006)

You in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna Summer-

I Know It's For Real in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

everywhere in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Monie Love-

Grandpa's Party in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

you raise me up in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Enigma-

Sadeness in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

one world in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Belinda Carlisle -

Mad About You in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

danny boy in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Cars-

Drive in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

may it be in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Glenn Frey-

You Belong To The City in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

here without you in my pants


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 6, 2006)

Napolean Dynamite in my pants! Ack!!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Eric Carmen

Make Me Lose Control in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Jan 6, 2006)

The Juniors

Sac e Bum Bum in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Hungry Eyes in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Jan 6, 2006)

Fantasy Girl in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lollipop* Fantasy Girl in my pants Hmm, sounds exciting!
Me:

Pretenders-

Don't Get Me Wrong in my pants


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

The Rolling Stones

I can't get no satisfaction (in my pants)

(I'm just joining this game now)


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

paper cut in my pants


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

Elton John's "Don't Let the Sun Go Down on Me" (in my pants)


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

every little thing in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Samantha Fox-

Touch Me in my pants


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

Alicia's "All Night Passion" (in my pants)


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

the butterfly in my pants


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

Bob Marley's "No Woman No Cry" (in my pants)


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

harrys game in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

Verve Pipe -

The Freshmen in my pants


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

George Michael's "Careless Whisper" - in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

first time in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

INXS-

New Sensation in my pants


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 6, 2006)

La Bamba (in my pants)


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

like a racecar in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 6, 2006)

2 In A Room -

Wiggle It in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

running away in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 6, 2006)

Joss Stone

Careless Love in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

touch of faith in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 6, 2006)

gotta have Faith in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

joyride in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 6, 2006)

Shakin' All Over in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 6, 2006)

breakaway in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 6, 2006)

Conway Twitty ( ok I am old lol )

15 years ago in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 7, 2006)

100 years in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 7, 2006)

I Ain't No Holler back girl in my pants


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 7, 2006)

shake it up in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 7, 2006)

just the girl in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 7, 2006)

George Michael

Faith in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 7, 2006)

100 years in my pants


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 7, 2006)

This Womans Work (Maxwell) in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 7, 2006)

remember my name in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

Hero in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

wishes in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

One smokey rose in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

kiss me in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

lol From the window up above in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

when the wind blows in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

murder on music row in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

wannabe in my pants



lol


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

Holy water in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

use me in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

Love is a rock in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

LOL

there she goes in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

Pictures in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

ever the same in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

Chances are in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 8, 2006)

the slam in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

Her name is in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 9, 2006)

perfect in my pants


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 9, 2006)

mine eyes in my pants


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 9, 2006)

Must have been love in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 9, 2006)

clocks in my pants


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Jan 9, 2006)

Ashanti

Feel So Good in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 10, 2006)

courage in my pants


----------



## charish (Jan 10, 2006)

nothing in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 10, 2006)

witch in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 10, 2006)

Nightwish

End of all Hope in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 10, 2006)

15 years ago in my pants


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 10, 2006)

5 Minutes Alone in my Pants

lol

RIP Dimebag! m/


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 10, 2006)

The window up above in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 10, 2006)

better days in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 10, 2006)

Have I told you lately in my pants


----------



## looooch (Jan 11, 2006)

evenflow in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

My humps in your pants


----------



## charish (Jan 12, 2006)

these boots are made for walking in your pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Baby got back in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2006)

Commodores-

Nightshift in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Man of a thousand songs in my pants.


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 12, 2006)

Bite the dust in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

He stopped loving her today in my pants


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

plastic man in my pants


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 14, 2006)

Rebel Yell in my Pants


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hella good in my pants


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Keeping you Warm in my Pants

LOL


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 17, 2006)

turn off the light in my pants


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sexed up in my pants


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Paradise City in my Pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Express Yourself in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Jan 17, 2006)

you found me in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Walking On Broken Glass in my pants


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

S&amp;M (A Love Song) in my Pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Sweet Dreams in my pants


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Pour Some Sugar on me in my Pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* Pour Some Sugar on me in my Pants Love that song!
I'm listening to:

Foreigner-

Waiting For A Girl Like You in my pants


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

lmao

I'm listening to I wish I had an Angel by Nightwish,so that would be...

I Wish I had and Angel in my Pants.

&lt;3 Tarja Turunen of NIghtwish

I wish I had Tarja Turunen in my Pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* lmao
I'm listening to I wish I had an Angel by Nightwish,so that would be...

I Wish I had and Angel in my Pants.

I'm an angel. *bats eyelashes*
Chicago-

Stay The Night in my pants


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Arch Enemy-

Ravenous in my Pants


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 17, 2006)

rising of the cold killer in my pants


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh in my Pants


----------



## charish (Jan 18, 2006)

my hump in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

Technotronic-

Rockin' Over The Beat in my pants


----------



## lollipop (Jan 18, 2006)

_DJ Lokocrasher_

Make It Rafness in my pants


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 19, 2006)

Madonna

Push in my pants


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 20, 2006)

AC/DC

Big Balls in my Pants


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 20, 2006)

Switchblade Symphony

Dissolve in my pants


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 22, 2006)

I Just Wanna Spend in my pants


----------



## crazi29 (Jan 22, 2006)

Everybody in my pants


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 25, 2006)

What Fresh Hell in my pants


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 26, 2006)

My Humps in my pants


----------



## theGreenMonster (Feb 4, 2006)

Message to My Girl in my pants

Split Enz (and they're reforming and touring again



)


----------



## val1p (Feb 4, 2006)

Heh.. love this game. by Blur:

_End of a Century_ in my pants!


----------



## theGreenMonster (Feb 4, 2006)

She Cries Your Name in my pants


----------



## crazi29 (Feb 6, 2006)

Stupid girls in my pants...


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Drown Into Eternal Twilight in my pants


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 7, 2006)

Round and round in my pants


----------



## Summer (Feb 7, 2006)

It's my life..in my pants


----------



## dragueur (Feb 8, 2006)

So In Love in my pants


----------



## crazi29 (Feb 9, 2006)

push in my pants.........


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 9, 2006)

Janie's Got A Gun in my Pants


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

goat worship in my pants


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

BK Love in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 13, 2006)

My Toot Toot in my pants


----------



## dragueur (Feb 14, 2006)

Dont Turn Of the lights in my pants


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Hung Up in my pants


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 16, 2006)

Palace Of Frost in my pants


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Laura in my pants


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Amazing in my pants


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

She will be loved in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

All i can do in my pants


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

I want to break free in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 18, 2006)

Addicted in my pants


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

What's new pussycat in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 19, 2006)

Are you happy now in my pants


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 19, 2006)

Smile Like You Mean It in my pants


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

Smily happy people in my pants


----------



## dragueur (Feb 19, 2006)

All By Myself in my pants


----------



## livlegacy629 (Feb 19, 2006)

let there be in my pants


----------



## dragueur (Feb 20, 2006)

Someday in my pants


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Mine Eyes in my pants


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

Life's a witch and then you die in my pants


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Granite in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 5, 2006)

kinobe - slow motion in my pants


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Were is the Love in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 8, 2006)

fallen in my pants


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 22, 2006)

Raining Blood in my pants


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 25, 2006)

colour in my pants


----------



## TieKneeBubbles (Mar 26, 2006)

*blood, sweat, and tears in my pants.




*


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 2, 2006)

Silent all these years in my pants


----------



## tickledmepink (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't panic in my pants.


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 3, 2006)

Sweet Sangria in my pants!


----------



## LVA (Apr 17, 2006)

wide open in my pants


----------



## elljmz (Apr 17, 2006)

Twinkle Twinkle in my pants


----------



## LVA (Apr 19, 2006)

cry "in my pants"


----------



## Kan D sweets (Apr 22, 2006)

What you know about that in my pants

T.I. What you know


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

Hoochie Woman...in my pants


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 14, 2006)

So sick of love songs in your pants


----------



## blackmettalic (May 15, 2006)

The Perfect Drug in my pants


----------



## snarch (May 26, 2006)

world wide suicide in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 26, 2006)

The Fray:

Over My Head in my pants


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 5, 2006)

Dance Like This in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 6, 2006)

Fort Minor:Where'd You Go in my pants?Hehehe!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 7, 2006)

Burn One Down (Ben Harper)...in my pants


----------



## Maude (Jun 7, 2006)

Here with Me (Dido) in my pants lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 7, 2006)

Counting Crows:

Accidentally in Love in my pants


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 8, 2006)

Take a look at me now in my pants

( LOVE this game)


----------



## Sirvinya (Jun 14, 2006)

Stand My Ground in my pants

Within Temptation


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 14, 2006)

If These Bullets Could Talk In My Pants


----------



## Maude (Jun 15, 2006)

Ain't no Other Man in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 15, 2006)

Promiscuous in my pants.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 15, 2006)

*Jesus Walks* _in my pants._

OK I'm officially going to hell lol


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *PinkRibbons* *Jesus Walks* _in my pants._
OK I'm officially going to hell lol

LMAO!
Pearl Jam...

World Wide Suicide in my pants.


----------



## Maude (Jun 16, 2006)

Maniac in my pants

(listening to Flashdance soundtrack)


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 17, 2006)

We belong together in my pants.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jun 17, 2006)

Pussycat Dolls

Dont Cha in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 23, 2006)

Gnarls Barkley

Crazy in my pants


----------



## charish (Jun 23, 2006)

Behind these hazel eyes in my pants


----------



## LilDee (Jun 23, 2006)

(Christina Aguilera)

Ain't no other man in my pants






oh looks like i'm not the only one with no other man in my pants.. oops lol


----------



## charish (Jun 23, 2006)

paris hilton

stars go blind in my pants. hee hee


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Blue's Clues... in my pants

(Kylie's fault, this isn't by choice!)


----------



## charish (Jun 23, 2006)

if you could read my mind in my pants.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 23, 2006)

(Macy Grey)

Amore in my pants


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 1, 2006)

im not a girl, not yet a woman in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

"The Kill" in my pants (30 Seconds to Mars... Jared Leto's band)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 3, 2006)

Pink Houses in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2006)

Feel Good, Inc.... in my pants *lmao*


----------



## charish (Jul 4, 2006)

Don't forget about us in my pants

mariah carey


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 4, 2006)

my hump- in my pants

black eyed peas


----------



## LilDee (Jul 4, 2006)

Get Busy in my pants *lol*



(sean paul)


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 11, 2006)

Cascada- Everytime we touch in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm A Slave for You... In my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 11, 2006)

"My Hips Don't Lie" .... in my pants


----------



## LilDee (Jul 11, 2006)

Case of the ex.. in my pants (mya)


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

unfaithful...in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Sandstorm... in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Deja Vu...in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Kiss Off... in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Girls just wanna have fun...in my pants


----------



## charish (Jul 13, 2006)

its my life in my pants


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 13, 2006)

s.o.s in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

encore... in my pants


----------



## LilDee (Jul 13, 2006)

(Bob Marley) Sun is Shining in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

touch it...in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Move it... in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

Buttons...in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Can't get you out of my head... in my pants


----------



## LilDee (Jul 15, 2006)

(Alicia Keys) If i ain't got you in my pants


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 15, 2006)

Drop It Like Its Hot... in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Feels so good... In my pants *lmao*


----------



## LilDee (Jul 15, 2006)

Livin' la vida loca.. in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 16, 2006)

Stars are Blind... in my pants


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 16, 2006)

Ti Amo in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Sandstorm... In my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

Gold digger...in my pants


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 17, 2006)

3 AM.. in my pants


----------



## LilDee (Jul 17, 2006)

(Aaliyah - ) Extra Smooth... in my pants.. lmao


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Blood Roses... In my pants


----------



## LilDee (Jul 17, 2006)

(Alicia Keys) Mr. Man ... In my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 17, 2006)

Buttons...in my pants.


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 18, 2006)

i loooveeee that song lisa!

short **** man...in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 18, 2006)

Crowded...in my pants.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 18, 2006)

Sweet dreams... in my pants


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 19, 2006)

Karma... in my pants


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 20, 2006)

Whats left of me...in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 20, 2006)

Father Lucifer (by Tori Amos)... In my pants


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 20, 2006)

You are beautiful ... in my pants..


----------



## -Liz- (Jul 20, 2006)

i guess thats why they call it the blues-in my pants


----------



## LilDee (Jul 20, 2006)

Tequila.. in my pants.. lmao


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Crash... in my pants


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dirrty in my pants.


----------



## pla4u (Jul 21, 2006)

When the Levy Breaks,,,,In My Pants!


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 21, 2006)

Milkshake...in my pants.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 21, 2006)

Sail Away (Enya)... in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

When can I see you Again...in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

S.O.S... in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 24, 2006)

Crazy...in my pants


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 26, 2006)

Promiscuous... in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 26, 2006)

Buttons...in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Paradise City... in my pants


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hotel California.. in my pants


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hotel California.. in my pants


----------



## LilDee (Aug 1, 2006)

Professional... in my pants


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 1, 2006)

Baby Got Back.. in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Shut up... in my pants


----------



## michko970 (Aug 2, 2006)

_Gravel_ in my pants.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 2, 2006)

Every Morning.. in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

Unpretty... in my pants


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

_Billy Jean_ in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

Sexy back...in my pants


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 4, 2006)

Teenage Graffiti...in my pants


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 4, 2006)

SexyBack... in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

Me and You...in my pants


----------



## LilDee (Aug 7, 2006)

Bootylicious.. in my pants


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 8, 2006)

Candy Shop... in my pants


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 9, 2006)

The Latest Plague...in my pants


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 9, 2006)

Skater Boi....in my pants


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

Ave Maria...in my pants.


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

Goodies...in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Frozen... in my pants


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

Deja Vu...in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 25, 2006)

Part-Time Lover in my pants.


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 25, 2006)

Keep looking _in my pants_ lol


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 25, 2006)

Dance Dance... in my pants


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Light my fire in my pants..


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 2, 2006)

Love TKO _in my pants_


----------



## Barbette (Sep 4, 2006)

Nick Cave's

Do you love me.....

in my pants


----------



## Nox (Sep 5, 2006)

One minute man in my pants.


----------



## -Liz- (Sep 28, 2006)

if i ever feel better...in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2006)

The Cars...

You Might Think....in my pants


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 29, 2006)

Surprise _in my pants_


----------



## Sarah84 (Sep 29, 2006)

_All eyes on me _in my pants


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

Dirty in my pants


----------



## Misirie (Oct 12, 2006)

*Wood in my pants*

Hahaha, oh god


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 15, 2006)

look at us baby in my pants


----------



## Shelley (Oct 19, 2006)

Feel good in my pants


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Light my fire ...in my pants


----------



## sassychix (Oct 31, 2006)

"bounce Shake Move Stop" in my pants

lol!


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 30, 2006)

"Say it right" in my pants


----------



## brolino (Dec 1, 2006)

*Lightning strikes twice* in my pants.


----------



## Anika_1 (Dec 1, 2006)

light my fire in my pants


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Dec 1, 2006)

Let it rain in my pants

4strings


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

Irreplaceable in my pants


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 3, 2006)

"Gone country" in my pants.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 3, 2006)

"Let's get it started" in my pants


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

"A Beautiful Lie" in my pants...


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 25, 2006)

Asrai "Pale Light" in my pants


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 25, 2006)

24 hour party zone in my pants


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 26, 2006)

"Stolen" in my pants.


----------



## ZOMBIEx (Dec 26, 2006)

Unholy Confessions in my pants.


----------



## nehcterg (Dec 26, 2006)

"Monster" in my Pants


----------



## anomaly_ (Dec 26, 2006)

Young and Aspiring in my pants


----------



## AnnaBelle (Dec 26, 2006)

"The Boxer" in my pants!


----------



## charish (Dec 27, 2006)

boys in my pants


----------



## cdwdnw (Dec 28, 2006)

If it isn't Love in my pants....


----------



## katapilla (Jan 11, 2007)

complicated in my pants


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 12, 2007)

"No Sugar Tonight" in my pants.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 12, 2007)

'dancing in the dark' in my pants


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 12, 2007)

Last Kiss...in my pants.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 13, 2007)

Asrai "Pale Light" in my pants


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 13, 2007)

"Sympathy for the Devil" in my pants.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Atomic Kittens = Whole again in my pants.*


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 25, 2007)

miss independent 'in my pants'


----------



## la_moni (Jan 26, 2007)

"walk away" in my pants.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 27, 2007)

'with you' in my pants


----------



## LilDee (Jan 27, 2007)

"where'd you go" in my pants

hehe


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 30, 2007)

dont cha...in my pants


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 31, 2007)

I set my friends on fire in my pants


----------



## la_moni (Jan 31, 2007)

Give It Up To Me In My Pants


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 1, 2007)

nobody knows....in my pants


----------



## charish (Feb 1, 2007)

ring the alarm in my pants


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 2, 2007)

unfaithful....in my pants


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 6, 2007)

sweet potato pie... in my pants


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 6, 2007)

hurt...in my pants


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 6, 2007)

Pale Light ...... in my pants


----------



## la_moni (Feb 6, 2007)

"that Girl" in my pants


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 6, 2007)

Soul to Squeeze in my pants. hehe


----------

